# Guess What???



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

*It is Hockey Playoff Time Again!!!*

It is Hockey Playoff Time again.  

Any Guesses?

Nashville vs. Detroit
Calgary vs. Vancouver
St. Louis Vs. San Jose
Dallas vs. Colorado

NY Islanders Vs. Tampa Bay
Montreal Vs. Boston
Ottawa Vs. Toronto
NewJersey Vs. Philly


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

Detroit
Vancouver
St. Louis
Dallas

Tampa
Boston
Toronto
New Jersey


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 6, 2004)

WOO HOO!  I love NHL playoff time!

Detroit
Calgary
San Jose
Colorado

Tampa Bay
Boston
Toronto
New Jersey


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

Detroit (even though I hate the Red Wings)
calgary
St. Louis
Colorado(Go AVS)
Tampa
Boston
Otawwa
New Jersey


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 13, 2004)

*GOOOOOOOOO FLYERS!!!*


----------



## TKEYellow (Apr 14, 2004)

FLYEEERRRRRRRRSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

BAH!

Whats with all these Flyer Fans 

Leafs


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

I like Redwings and the Rockies.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> BAH!
> 
> Whats with all these Flyer Fans



What, you feeling out classed?  



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_ Leafs



That's gonna be a good series.  Whoever survives will probably be too beat up to do well in the second round though.  I originally picked the Sens to win but the Leafs are hanging tough.  We'll see.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I like Redwings



At this rate they're not even gonna survive the first round.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: It is Hockey Playoff Time Again!!!*

Oh, I almost forgot:

Detroit
Calgary
San Jose
Dallas

Tampa Bay
Boston
Ottawa
Philly (All you idiots that picked the Devils SUCK.  )


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Philly has impressed me to say the least.  Esche actually may even hold his own, which is unusal for a Philly goalie 


Toronto has stunk in all four games against Ottawa, if anything they have exposed Ottawa as a weaker team than everyone originally thought.

Leafs are in Trouble though.  Owen Nolan already injured, Joe Newendiuk (Back), Mats Sundin Hurt last night (Knee unknown), Darcy Tucker (hurt Uknown)

If the series pan out the way they are I think the winner of the Leafs/Sens Series will have the easier time up against T-Bay.  

but these are the playoffs and anything can happen


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> If the series pan out the way they are I think the winner of the Leafs/Sens Series will have the easier time up against T-Bay.



I agree.  It looks like all you have to do to stop T-Bay is stop St Louise and they're done.  He's a tough little bastard to stop, but he's just one guy.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ahh T-bay are a bunch of pansies 

Sure they are fast, but we all know that kind of hockey won't last in the playoffs.  Heck even the Sens would bounce them around like little kids 

I was Hoping NJ would beat up on philly a little more


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 15, 2004)

I hope you didn't put any money on Dallas ........


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I was Hoping NJ would beat up on philly a little more



Yeah, I thought this series would be the most physical of all the first rounders, East or West.  In game three they DID beat up on us, and we all know the outcome of that debacle.  I was a bit unsure about Hitchcock when he first took over but he's turning out to be a DAMN good coach.  He sees what's wrong and fixes it RIGHT NOW.  He's gonna look even better holding the Stanley Cup over his head this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

Why else do you think he was part of the coaching staff for Team Canada 

But I doubt you will be seeing any cup in Philly :cough: Choke :cough:


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> I hope you didn't put any money on Dallas ........




Dallas Blah, as long as Shayne :whiner: Corson is on that team they will go no where


----------



## seyone (Apr 15, 2004)

My Flyers looked like shit last night but still got the 3-0 win!!!


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Avs are going to knock out the stars fom the playoffs tonight


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Avs take the series...sorry dallas fans


----------



## seyone (Apr 18, 2004)

I was kinda pulling for dallas a little bit. I'm just happy that the Flyers kicked the shit outta the Devils.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 18, 2004)

san jose past the blues....haha for everyone that just assumed the sharks wouldn't make it again


----------



## Dero (Apr 18, 2004)

>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<<<


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

Look who's Back? 

Ottawa should have won this series 4-0, if anything it isn't looking good for them further in the playoffs.

I bleed blue and white, but I am not that optimistic about game 7.  Especially if Mats isn't playing.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm having the most severe brain cramp right now, does hockey re-seed after each round?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep. Redculous!

Philly either plays Leaf/Sens/ or Bruins


----------



## seyone (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm not sure who I'd rather see the Flyers play. Maybe Boston, because of the rookie goalie. If they played the leafs or Sens they would get home ice.  any of the 3 would make a good series.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well Montreal pulled the unthinkable.  Now Philly plays either the leafs or sens.  Not what I was hoping for


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Well Montreal pulled the unthinkable.  Now Philly plays either the leafs or sens.  Not what I was hoping for



I was kind of hoping to go against Boston for the same reason as you, the rookie goalie, but neither the Leafs or Sens have looked particularly strong in this series.  Besides, we've had a lot of time to rest up and get healthy while they've just been getting more beat up.  That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.  

P.S.  The Leafs and Sens play tonight so the next round begins when?  Thursday?  Friday?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2004)

Philly series begins Thursday  while montreal and TBay start friday.

I don't understand the scheduling sometimes


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2004)

Well again I say that works in our favor, less time for the opposition to rest.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.  there for a minute, I thought you had a prison smiley where one of them gets bent. lol


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 20, 2004)

I am really happy to see that Todd Bertuzzi cost his team any shot at advancing in the post season.  Serves him right.  Fucknut.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I am really happy to see that Todd Bertuzzi cost his team any shot at advancing in the post season.  Serves him right.  Fucknut.



What goes around comes around.  He's gonna have a looooooong summer to think about it.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2004)

Philly vs. Leafs 

I hope the LEafs show up not like against Ottawa, if they do it will be an exciting serious.  I will be on the edge of my seat no doubt.  

GO LEAFS !!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> GO LEAFS !!!



I USED to like you.  


*Go FLYERS!!!  *


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thats ok, your a flyers Fan! 

:cough: Choke :cough:


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Thats ok, your a flyers Fan!
> 
> :cough: Choke :cough:



That MAY be coming, but not against the Leafs.


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey guys..whats your picks for round 2


Tampa    vs Montreal
Philly       vs Toronto
Detroit    vs Calgary
San Jose vs Colorado


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

I am picking:

Tampa
Philly
Detroit
Colorado


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2004)

Montreal
Toronto
Calgary
San Jose

Go Canada


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2004)

This SUCKS! My picks are exactly the same as Supertech's.  

Tampa
*Philly*   
Detroit
Colorado


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2004)

I would say so, they all look like losing teams


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> My picks are exactly the same as Supertech's.


Your a smart man,ALBOB


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2004)

[Homer Simpson] ALBOB is so smart, S.M.R.T [/Homer Simpson]


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Montreal
> Toronto
> Calgary
> ...


Hey ID....You know that Colorado avs used to be the Quebec Nordiques   its not to late to change San Jose to Colorado


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah but I don't really consider Quebec part of Canada , they always want to seperate, and got there way at least with this franchise.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Your a smart man,ALBOB



Yeah well, we'll see.

I have two concerns about my picks.
#1 Tampa.  They consist of ONE player, Martin St. Louis.  If you can stop him you stop the team.  It's just that nobody's been able to stop him yet.  

#2 Colorado vs. San Jose could go either way.  For Colorado it boils down to goal tending vs. goal scoring.  One or the other HAS to be consistant or they're doomed.  I really think they CAN do it against the Sharks but it remains to be seen if the WILL do it. 


P.S.  Let's take Quebec and California and just send them off to be their own little fucked up country, Queerfornia.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah well, we'll see.
> 
> I have two concerns about my picks.
> ...



St. louis is a Great play, but Tbay is Deeper than that.  Lecavalier who hasn't looked to good so far is amazing, as well as Modin.  I wouldn't discredit Tbay,  I just don't think there style of play suits Playoff hockey.

San Jose has been the hotest team in Hockey since Christmas,  they has week start, and have been on fire since then.

That is some prime real estate you want to give up,  how about we just build a big boat and call it Queerifornia (suits a boat much better) and ship them off.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_That is some prime real estate you want to give up,  how about we just build a big boat and call it Queerifornia (suits a boat much better) and ship them off.



Get rid of the people, keep the land?  Wow, we'd be just like the ORIGINAL settlers that came here.  It worked then, I don't see why we can't do it again.  Great plan.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 23, 2004)

sharks win game1 5-2 over Avs.....looking good a very offensive game...game 2 tomorrow (Saturday 12:00 PCT).


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> sharks win game1 5-2 over Avs.....looking good a very offensive game...game 2 tomorrow (Saturday 12:00 PCT).


 San Jose looking pretty good


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Montreal
> Toronto
> Calgary
> ...



Care to re-think that second pick?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2004)

Nope not yet, we'll wait till they lose wednesday 

They outplayed Philly last night, just couldn't put the Puck in the net.  Esche looks really good, finally Philly may have a goalie.  Whoever wins this series has an excellent chance at making the cup. I still don't think much of Tampa 

What about San Jose, I told ya!  They are on fire


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I still don't think much of Tampa



I've definately got more respect for them now than a week or so ago.



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_ What about San Jose, I told ya!  They are on fire



You were absolutely right about the Sharks.  WOW, they're playing tough.  





Philly will take one of the next two games and it'll be all over for the Leafs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Care to re-think that second pick?



HA!

Because we all know Philly never collapses in the playoffs.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> HA!
> 
> Because we all know Philly never collapses in the playoffs.



Not since last year so things are looking good.


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> HA!
> 
> Because we all know Philly never collapses in the playoffs.



I really hope this is not the year for collapse.  I think this round will go 6 games in the Flyers favor.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_  I think this round will go 6 games in the Flyers favor.



I'm saying five.


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'm saying five.


I hope you're right


----------



## supertech (Apr 28, 2004)

Avs pull it off in overtime


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Avs pull it off in overtime



More like the Sharks HANDED it to them in overtime.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2004)

Leafs finally stopped playing Ken Hitchcock Boring Hockey 

Is it just me or Has Ken Hitchcock Made the Flyers become a bunch big boys that are pussies 

Good all around effort by the Blue and White


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 29, 2004)

sharks blew that big time..should have swept them..oh well they will take it saturday at home


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_Is it just me or Has Ken Hitchcock Made the Flyers become a bunch big boys that are pussies



It's just you.  



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_Good all around effort by the Blue and White



Giving credit where credit's due, I agree.  The Leafs show a hell of a lot of heart.  A lot of teams would have just folded up and mailed it in after losing the first two games.  I hope the grit continutes, it makes for great hockey......................................as long as the Flyers are the ultimate victors.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> It's just you.



I just remember previous playoff series, where the Flyers were Rough and Tough, it no longer seems like that.  Mind you the Leafs are Bigger than Previous years.  Seems like the Leafs are the more physical team.




> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Giving credit where credit's due, I agree.  The Leafs show a hell of a lot of heart.  A lot of teams would have just folded up and mailed it in after losing the first two games.  I hope the grit continutes, it makes for great hockey......................................as long as the Flyers are the ultimate victors.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I just remember previous playoff series, where the Flyers were Rough and Tough, it no longer seems like that.



It got them all the way to the finals against the Red Wings where they decided to try and play "stylish" hockey.  We all remember how THAT worked out.    Since then it seems Bobby Clarke has tried to achieve more balance between bulk and brains.  For every Primeau he's got a Recchi.  For every Leclair he's got an Amonte. etc.  I like the new look, I just wish they'd OCCASIONALLY revert back to the good ole' days of being the Broad Street Bullies and kicking some ass.  Last night was disgusting.  Again, I think the Leafs played it perfectly and the final score showed it.  But the Flyers could have done SOMETHING.  Hell, if nothing else just turn Brasheer loose on Domi.  I'd like to see that rematch no matter who's winning the game.  If for no other reason than I think Domi got the better of him last year and I hate that little fucker.  Donald needs to redeem himself.


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

Sigh..  The Leafs blew chunks last night 

It is amazing that each team plays so differently on Home ice.  Primeau and Recchi finally stepped up to the plate.

Primeau looked like a man on a mission


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Primeau looked like a man on a mission



I hope he's still on that same mission tomorrow night.  

A spanking like that can go either way.  Hopefully it'll give the Flyers the necessary momentum to put this series away once and for all.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 3, 2004)

sharks blew it again..a lot's riding on the game tomorrow in denver


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

Flames in 6 who would of thunk it 

Must be that Canadian Resolve


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Flames in 6 who would of thunk it
> 
> Must be that Canadian Resolve




FUCKERS!   


 

Can't say I am surprised.  I was afraid the Flames would be too much for the Wings to handle.  As much as I hate to see the Wings lose, it is cool to see all these "different" teams in the running.  

I believe winning a championship gives fans a five year cushion before they can seriously start bitching.  Since the Wings won in 2002, no complaints from me.


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

I have a ton of complaints then   I wasn't even alive when the Leafs last won in '67


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

I feel for ya, man.  After all, I am a Red Sox fan.


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

Well ya got me there   I like the Bo' sox, but am partial to the Jays, I some how see the Red Sox winning before the Jays ever win again.

How come you don't cheer for the Bruins?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> How come you don't cheer for the Bruins?



I used to HATE the Bruins!  I grew up a Whalers fan.  Detroit was always my #2 team (since Yzerman entered the league).  When the Whale packed up and moved to Carolina, Detroit became my #1.  I don't hate the Bruins anymore.  I'd like to see them win another Cup.  And FUCK Carolina.


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 4, 2004)

Ahhh... those Canucks are doing great!!!  The Flames won again, knocked off the Wings while they were at it...


----------



## ALBOB (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_ I wasn't even alive when the Leafs last won in '67



And you won't be alive the NEXT time they win it.  They're wraping up their season tonight.   (I sure hope Domi and Brasheer get after it tonight..........THAT'S hockey.   )


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

Yeah I was pissed there was no fights after that throbbing on Sunday.  The Refs were a bit whistle happy.  Still trying to figure out what they threw out Domi and Belak for.

As much as you hate Domi,  I know you would love him if he were on your team,  he is a worker 

BTW I have a better chance of seeing the Leafs win a cup in my life time, than you do with the flyers OLDBOB  Fiqure I would join in with the fun


----------



## ALBOB (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> As much as you hate Domi,  I know you would love him if he were on your team,  he is a worker



Buffalo used to have a little pain in the ass who got traded to the Penguins.  I can't remember what the hell his name was, but I used to feel exactly the same way about him.  the little bastard would just stand there and smile a huge grin and antagonize the hell out of the other team.  I hated that SOB, but would loved to have him on my team..................................Domi's a different story.  I HATE THAT BASTARD!!!  



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_ BTW I have a better chance of seeing the Leafs win a cup in my life time, than you do with the flyers OLDBOB  Fiqure I would join in with the fun



Whatchoo talkin' 'bout?  I can last till the end of THIS season.


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2004)

Hmmmm,is it tonight that the Leafs GO DOWN  ????


----------



## ALBOB (May 4, 2004)

BARNABY, that was his name.  Matthew Barnaby.


----------



## supertech (May 4, 2004)

Shit the Av's lost.......


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2004)

Shit the Leafs lost ... 

Kudos to Philly they deserved it.  They capitalized when they had to, something the Leafs couldn't do.  Hmmm so now who do I cheer for.  That is pretty easy, go Calgary


----------



## oaktownboy (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Shit the Av's lost.......


 
Nabby was on fire the whole game..props to the sharks for making it to the western finals for the first time in their franchise history


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2004)

Very intersting final four:  Philly, Tampa Bay, San Jose, Calgary.  It'll be fun to watch.  

It's cool to not have the usual teams in there.


----------



## ALBOB (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It's cool to not have the usual teams in there.



 Is that a veiled dis at Philly?  

j/k I know what you mean.  I was getting pretty sick of the Avs, Devils, Wings and Stars always being in the semi's and finals.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Is that a veiled dis at Philly?
> 
> j/k I know what you mean.  I was getting pretty sick of the Avs, Devils, Wings and Stars always being in the semi's and finals.



Actually, Philly is the only real "usual" team in there, but since they have not reached the finals in a while, they can be considered one of the "different" teams.  No shot at Philly intended.  

Tampa Bay is fun to watch.  They don't pull any of that neutral zone trap shit.  They come right at you at full steam and try to force turnovers.  I think Philly will take them though.


----------



## ALBOB (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Tampa Bay is fun to watch.  They don't pull any of that neutral zone trap shit.  They come right at you at full steam and try to force turnovers.  I think Philly will take them though.



Agreed.  Philly's the same way.  I think Philly's size will win this battle.  

I still think the Bolts have a wild card though, Martin St Louis.  Let me throw this at you.  Sammy Kappanin was a GREAT fill in on defense while Jonsson was hurt.  What do you think about having Sammy spy on Martin?  They're both small and fast.  Good defensive strategy?


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2004)

Philly will have no problems with Tbay probably 4 straight.

T-Bay has played 2 weak teams in the playoffs so far, and didn't look to good IMO.  Although Martin St.Louis is Quick and has a great offensive touch, he is tiny.  LeCavlier is the one to watch out for.

Defense wins playoff hockey,  And that is something Philly has Quick, Big Defensemen, as well as powerful forwards who understand backchecking.  

Predicitons

Philly Beats TBay
Calgary beats San Jose ( I am only saying this cause they are the sole Canadian team left)


----------



## ALBOB (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Philly will have no problems with Tbay probably 4 straight.



A sweep?  I think I'd cry.

I like all your logic.  (Of course, that's because it favors Philly.  ) 

P.S.  I'm ashamed to admit this but I missed the first two periods of the game yesterday, did they mention anything about why Esche was pulled from the previous game?


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2004)

He had Flu like symptons apparently 

You didn't miss much from the first two periods, Oh right your a Philly Fan so you missed 2 goals   But you caught the most important one.


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_ you caught the most important one.



OH YEAH.


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2004)

So where are the Predicitons for next round Ladies 

Tampa vs Philly
San Jose vs Calgary


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2004)

The Flyers vs. the Sharks in the finals and.................THE FLYERS WIN THE STANLEY CUP!!!


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

Philly

San Jose


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 6, 2004)

Philly vs San Jose, San Jose wins


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Philly vs San Jose, San Jose wins



You're on crack.


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

I am with IAB that it will be philly and san jose and the sharks take the cup.......sorry ALBOB


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2004)

You're on IAB's crack.  


Look, the last time they made it to the finals they ran into Detroit and got flat out embarrassed.  They wouldn't.................they COULDN'T do that to me again.


----------



## TKEYellow (May 7, 2004)

Philly vs. San Jose!  

Philly takes it, they can't put me through that again...


----------



## ALBOB (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Philly will have no problems with Tbay probably 4 straight.



So much for that theory.


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2004)

I Know 

What Happened?  They came out strong, and then went to the shitters!


----------



## ALBOB (May 10, 2004)

I'm gonna chalk that game up to pure luck......................Good luck on the part of Tampa Bay and BAAAAAAAD luck on the part of Philly.  Tonight the tables will be turned.


----------



## ALBOB (May 11, 2004)

Now THAT was the Flyers we all know and love.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2004)

I don't know about the Love part!  But see I told you so!

I don't know how you can hate Domi and Like Brashear,  He is a complete fuqqin idiot on the ice.  Just no sense of when to do what.  Should have been thrown out of the game.


----------



## ALBOB (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_I don't know how you can hate Domi and Like Brashear,  He is a complete fuqqin idiot on the ice.  Just no sense of when to do what.  Should have been thrown out of the game.



Whatchoo talkin' 'bout?  He DID get thrown out because their tough guys were trying to make a statement at the end of the game and he was sent out to put them in their place.


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2004)

What about when he threw the Ref down to the ice?

He just doesn't think out there! 

From what I saw he laid out some questionable hits, but they were only highlights.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 11, 2004)

I like Domi, he is great, but Toronto is old news.

But more importantly, their was a spanking last night in Tampa Bay.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Philly vs San Jose, San Jose wins


----------



## ALBOB (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> What about when he threw the Ref down to the ice?



Woa, I DEFINITELY missed THAT.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 11, 2004)

There was a story about Domi during the last game.  Apparently he had it out with a fan at the Wachovia Center in the penalty box last year and the fan fell in.  They had a tussle and the guy tried to sue him but failed.  They met and Domi sent the guy tix to game 4 of this years playoffs, pretty cool I think.

PS-San Jose won't make it out of this round.


----------



## ALBOB (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, I was watching that game, it actually happened last year.  Domi was in the Sin-bin and he kept squirting the fans with his water bottle that were giving him shit.  One of the fans leaned over the glass and it gave way, dumping him right in Domi's lap.  Domi got in a few good licks before the security guard could come to the rescue.  Dumb ass, and he gets tickets for being such an idiot?  That was the only time I was happy to see the Flyers lose, just so that moron would have to sit there and suffer.


----------



## TKEYellow (May 12, 2004)

Big game tomorrow nite at home for Philly!!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2004)

Where's Oldboob?

Is he in mourning for his Flyers


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2004)

WAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, go flyers.


----------



## TKEYellow (May 17, 2004)

Hahaha GoOOOO Flyers


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

On a side note, Team Canada posted its team for the World Cup of Hockey later this year, and Kieth Primeau didn't even make it   Where as Simon Gagne did 

I just don't understand


----------



## oaktownboy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> PS-San Jose won't make it out of this round.


i'm holding u to that statement


----------



## aggies1ut (May 17, 2004)

Ya San Jose is doing well. I remember back in the days of Arturs Irbe, Sandis Ozalinsh (sp?), Igor Larianov (sp?) damn those foreigh names lol,  and all those old guys.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> i'm holding u to that statement


well they just played like shit today..i can honestly say that in the thrid period that looked worn out...calgary was just dominating basically the whole game except for a few moments


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2004)

Hell Yeah Go Flames.

Big game tonite Albob, go Tbay


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_Big game tonite Albob, go Tbay



 And the horse you rode in on too.


----------



## Dero (May 22, 2004)

Booby is going to have a  fit ALL WEEKEND LONG.


It's alright Booby...


GO CALGARY!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2004)

Ok Ladies, choices for the Cup

Starts Tuesday Calgary vs Tbay

Go Calgary


----------



## ALBOB (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Philly will have no problems with Tbay probably 4 straight.



Who was the dumbass that posted this and got my hopes up???  

Oh well, only three more months until hockey pre-season.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 24, 2004)

Go Flames!

no wait, go Lightning!

Ehhhh, no....go Flames!

Ah fuck, I don't know and I don't care who wins.    How could you be disappointed with either team?  I'll be happy no matter who comes out on top.  It will be a great series though for anyone that understands the game.  

I guess I'd like to see Dave Andreychuk win a Cup.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Who was the dumbass that posted this and got my hopes up???
> 
> Oh well, only three more months until hockey pre-season.



Dude, after a horrible start the Phillies are starting to kick some ass.  I'd be getting happy about baseball season if I was a Philly fan yo.


----------



## ALBOB (May 24, 2004)

Baseball?!?!?  

If the World Series rolls around and I notice that the Phillies are in it, I may watch a game or two.  

Hockey and Football.   (Also golf on special occasions; The Masters, the U.S. Open, the British Open, and the Rider Cup.)


----------



## tucker01 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Who was the dumbass that posted this and got my hopes up???
> 
> Oh well, only three more months until hockey pre-season.



I guess a real team like the Leafs would have matched up better and probably taken it in 4 

I thought the flyers were done with choking all the time.  Must be Bobby Clarke ( the only true reason I can't stand Philly, well that and they keep beating my Leafs  )


----------



## ALBOB (May 24, 2004)

Oh piss off.  

What I just can't comprehend is how they can go from so hot to so cold to so hot to.......................you get the picture.  When they won they absolutely KILLED, but when the lost they just stunk up the place.  Why such a big difference in just a night or two?  I was having flashbacks to the finals against the Wings.  All they had to do was go in and play Flyer's style hockey and they'd have won easily.  But instead they went in and tried to play European hockey and got swept.  The same happened here.  When they played Flyer's brand hockey, crush anything and everything that moves, they won handily.  It was only when they stopped winning the physical battles that they lost.


----------

